# exodon feeding frenzy vid.



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

http://media.putfile.com/exodons22


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice vid what is the other fish in there some sort of bichir.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

lewis said:


> nice vid what is the other fish in there some sort of bichir.


yea its a senagal. Theres also an ornate,delhezi, and palamas poli.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Pretty good


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i heard exodons were crazy feeder but didnt know how true that was

good vid & fish


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce video, what can you keep exodons with, cichlids?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> NIce video, what can you keep exodons with, cichlids?


Im assuming your best bet would be with bottom dwellers. From what I read they will even attack oscars. I havnt seen any conflicts with any of my bichirs. You can see in the vid they makeway when the senagal comes around, so they know to stay away from him, hopfully it will stay that way.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

sweet vid...they r cooler than i thought


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

cool. I want exos.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

bought 10 more today, live feeding soon to come.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

niiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool video. Got any pics or videos of the birchirs?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

WOW! that was sweet. Too bad my exodon's got eaten.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I miss my exo's. Cool vid!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

cool video

cool video


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cool video, but honestly, I'm not as impressed as I thought I would be. Most tetras when they eat feed like this. The buenos aires tetras at my store are pack animals, I swear. When I feed them crickets they swarm them and tear them apart just like that. Drag them underwater and totally rip them to shreds. As one cricket was trying to climb out of the water onto the filter output tube in the tank, a buenos aires tetra actually jumped out of the water to grab it and pull it back under. Quite entertaining.

From what I hear exos are primarily scale bitters and fin nippers, aren't they? So even putting them with larger more aggressive fish may not work out as the exos will torment them. Especially if they're lumbering, slow moving cichlids like an oscar.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Cool video, but honestly, I'm not as impressed as I thought I would be. Most tetras when they eat feed like this. The buenos aires tetras at my store are pack animals, I swear. When I feed them crickets they swarm them and tear them apart just like that. Drag them underwater and totally rip them to shreds. As one cricket was trying to climb out of the water onto the filter output tube in the tank, a buenos aires tetra actually jumped out of the water to grab it and pull it back under. Quite entertaining.
> 
> From what I hear exos are primarily scale bitters and fin nippers, aren't they? So even putting them with larger more aggressive fish may not work out as the exos will torment them. Especially if they're lumbering, slow moving cichlids like an oscar.


So far I havnt noticed any aggression from the exos but I have already had a loss of one of the exos from the bichirs. I would have thought the exos were too fast to get nabed but I guess patience and oppertunity wins in the end.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

I used to have like 27 exodons in a 75gallon tank. They were slowly tried to kill its other specially if one is injured then the rest will finish it up. So I moved the rest to a 125gallon RBP tank and some jump out dried up, while the rest were slowly been eaten. They were cool, but just gives me headache from moving too damn much.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres another vid alittle clearer but shorter. http://media.putfile.com/ex76


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

nice vid!!


----------

